# 1/2 off at the door for every second ticket at Illinois haunted House!



## Breaker Mahoney (Oct 13, 2009)

My good friends at the Nightmare from North St. Haunted House in East Dundee Illinois are offering a great deal for the remaining weekends of the haunt season. 1/2 off at the door for every second ticket! These guys put on a great, affordable show and feed the local hungry at the same time. Where else can you check out a local amusement park after dark when everything is silent? Regular admission is just $14.00. Bring a can of food for the local pantry and receive an additional buck off.











http://www.nightmarefromnorthstreet.com/


----------

